# Savage 110E barrel swap



## bsanders (May 24, 2009)

I have mid 80's Savage model 110E .30-06 that was my grandads and was left to me. I was wondering how hard and what was needed if I wanted to change the barrel out to a .25-06 or .270. What all would be required to be done to do so? And would it be worth it or a waste of time and money rather than buy another gun. There is nothing wrong with the barrel thats on it, I just have another .30-06 that i hunt with, but i still want to use Papas rifle.


----------



## jglenn (May 25, 2009)

http://shootersforum.com/showthread.htm?t=39103


http://www.varminter.com/particles/poorman2.htm


best Savage site

http://www.savageshooters.com/

you can find some barrels for sale there or on Gunbroker.com

Midway use used to keep some A&B barrels for sale in different calibers


----------



## Yotedawg (May 25, 2009)

Ideally, you need a barrel vise and a spanner wrench for the nut. I have both but Oglethorpe country is a stretch for me. 

If you have a regular vise and can form some wooden blocks to go between the vise and barrel then it should hold. A pipe wrench would work but it will leave marks on your nut. The spanner is the way to go and places like brownells, midway, etc. carry them. 

Once the replacement barrel is put on, you need a "go gage" to set the headspace. It can be done without that but if you don't have a good understanding of headspace then I wouldn't attempt it. The barrel can be screwed in with the go gage in place and bolt closed. When the barrel bottoms out on the go gage, lock the nut down. That will pull the barrel forward away from the go gage and usually leaves .001 to .002" headspace which is ideal. 

Good luck............


----------



## NOYDB (May 25, 2009)

Savage Nut Wrench.

Just checked, Battenfield has them for the best price at the moment. Midway had them on sale for about 25% off at the beginning of the month, but I just checked and they are back to full price.

Or I have one of these and it covers a whole lot more. More $$ too but I think worth it if your' going to start fooling with your own GS work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gunsmith-DoAll-...0?hash=item2c4d4e4430&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## pemop (Jun 2, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/4076/info.html"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/4076/info.html"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>Savage Nut Wrench.
> 
> Just checked, Battenfield has them for the best price at the moment. Midway had them on sale for about 25% off at the beginning of the month, but I just checked and they are back to full price.
> 
> ...



That'll probably do the trick.


----------



## cowpoke (Jun 17, 2009)

*Savage barrels ?*

I have a SAVAGE 270 barrel . Came with some other stuff I bought . It could be had reasonably !
I do not know all that barrel stuff . Get a good gun smith .
r s v p 
cowpoke

ps...a couple of days ago someone talked about  a fine ar-15 lower made locally . can you give me any hints ?


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 18, 2009)

Barrel swapping is easy and addictive, but if it was pops gun I'd leave it alone, maybe adjust the factory trigger and thats it. No bedding, refinishing, aftermarket parts nothing. I have quite a collection of savages and don't mind swapping barrels etc on em but if I put one together and it starts shooting 1/2 moa then thats the way it stays and I tinker on another. If you are looking for a 25-06 or a 270 you cant go wrong with a savage.
If you get one when the tinker bug bites than hold no one here responsible. http://savageshooters.com/SavageForum/
BHJ


----------

